# Getting ready to register....IBGA.. help?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am getting ready to get my doelings registered so my kids can use them for 4-H.

I know I've asked questions in the past about IBGA, so please forgive me, but I am totally 'dumb' at this stuff, and want to make sure I am going about this the right way.

We got out buck in late July last year, BUT, we didn't technically pay for him until the beginning of January.
I haven't transferred his paperwork yet - I have it but need to have her sign it and put her member info.

DO we have to get a farm membership in order to have a buck? We really don't have a 'farm' just a backyard herd.

Do you think it would be better to pay the extra $5.00 and past date the registration paper to when we brought him home, and register him, and the doelings at the same time?

OR

See if she will sign papers for the doelings and just register them? Would this be faster?

OR
Can I even register them all at the same time like that? 

My kids 'might' do the show at the fair in early June, if not they will do the 4-H show in July. We have to have the registration papers and tattoo's done before their first show.

Do my kids have to have a membership to register their does? I see it says Junior w/adult. What does this mean? I am sorry I do plan on calling them, but I thought I'd ask here in case anyone knows.

This is what it says on the fee's page....

Membership
Annual Individual……………………………………………………………………..$40.00
Herd Prefix, if filed with membership………………………………….....$5.00
Annual Ranch…………………………………………………………………………...$60.00
Herd Prefix, if filed with membership……………………………………..$5.00
Junior w/adult……………………………………………………………………….…$15.00
Junior without/adult……………………………………….……………………....$20.00
**Once you become a member, any new memberships that are received listing you as the
Referral will earn you $1.00 credit (credits will be known as BoerBucks) towards registrations.

I have 3 doelings to register, and 1 buck. Possibly a 4th doeling, but we may not keep her, and it would be up to her new owners if we would register her or not....


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

You should call in and give all your questions to the girls there, They will tell you everything you need to do and help you figure what you neeed and what you don't need and tell you how much it is going to cost...They do it every day and are very easy to deal with. I will try to hit a few of them so you know what to expect...Someone will probably post after me that everything I said is Wrong so take it with a grain of salt:


> DO we have to get a farm membership in order to have a buck? We really don't have a 'farm' just a backyard herd.


A ranch membership makes your family or Ranch owners of the animal. Your kids then would be able to show animals registered to your Ranch as long as they appear as "ranch owner" on some doccument. In my state my kids have to own the animals that they show for 4H. I have included them in my Ranch Owners statement which then ,techincally, makes them Owners of the animals, eliminating the need for Jr. memberships for them, saves me a few dollars. You might want to check into animal ownership in your state. Also with the Ranch membership I believe you get a breeder listing. You might also want to ask about a herd prefix at some point, unless you already have one.


> Do you think it would be better to pay the extra $5.00 and past date the registration paper to when we brought him home, and register him, and the doelings at the same time?
> 
> OR
> 
> See if she will sign papers for the doelings and just register them? Would this be faster?


Techincally your registration papers should be dated for the Actual day you got his paperwork in your hand. Anything before this time he would. again Technically, still belong to the former owner. If you are going to contact this person to sign registration/transfer paperwork I would also have them fill out and sign a service memo, Just to cover all your bases. That way you will not have to pay a late fee and you will still have the proper, and properly dated, paperwork to register/transfer your buck.


> I have 3 doelings to register, and 1 buck. Possibly a 4th doeling, but we may not keep her, and it would be up to her new owners if we would register her or not....


You would not have to register the doeling if you intended to sell her. She would be treated like the rest of Your doelings, tattooed and recorded, but the paperwork would not have to be sent in to register her. When you sell her you would give the buyer an Application for Registration, on which you fill out all the information abut the doeling. The new buyer then can either pay for the registartion and send for it or never register her, either way. But you would not have to invest the money.
Hope this makes things more clear...I am a member of the Usbga, Ibga, and abga, although I have recently switched Most/All my business to the Usbga but they and the Ibga are one in the same....I call them at least once a month and they are always happy to answer any questions ro address any concerns that I have, for the most part...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I did call, and she was very helpful. Just like you said, she also said to find out if we can do a ranch membership and have the kids names on the ownership. She also said to ask if we can do ranch name/child's name on the doelings. So I just emailed the 4-H coordinator.

She said to just have my friend past date the registration paper for the buck, and to send everyone's paperwork in at the same time - so that's fine. I don't mind paying an additional $5 for past dated papers. 

I'll fill out a paper for the doeling we aren't keeping and when we sell her I'll do as you said and give the paperwork to them - thanks! 

Now, fingers crossed we can register as a ranch! I can have my friend stop by and fill out the buck's paper, and hopefully get all this stuff mailed out before the weekend.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay well....I just found out they have to be in the kids name solely - no farm name listed 

So....this is what I am going to do....since I am trying to do this solely on my budget <I am a stay at home mom hehe...what budget right?>.

I am going to get my kids a junior membership. And then I am going to let my son register the buck in his name! <He will be OVER THE MOON with this!  >. We'll let them decide which doeling goes in which name - who they want for 4-H. Even if in the future they don't want to do 4-H, the girls would still be registered, and they are for my kids anyway...

This saves me $40. I don't plan on doing any showing, so I just don't see why I need a membership right now? The showing part is just for the kids to do something fun with the goats


----------

